
Oracle seeks ban on Android - aritraghosh007
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/software-services/Oracle-seeks-ban-on-Android/articleshow/12621976.cms
======
kodablah
Groklaw has been doing a fantastic job providing day-to-day details of the
case. I strongly recommend reading there.

------
debacle
Good luck with that.

